
Charles Aznavour, French singing star, dies at 94 - jaoued
https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-45709214
======
hospes
Very sad news. "Last Giant" of French song.

Aznavour, who was born Shahnour Varinag Aznavourian in Paris to Armenian
parents, sold more than 100m records in 80 countries and had about 1,400 songs
to his name, including 1,300 he wrote himself. [1]

In 1998, Aznavour was named Entertainer of the Century by CNN and users of
Time Online from around the globe.

On 19 September 2018, his last concert took place in NHK Hall, Osaka, Japan.
It was 11 days ago, he was touring at 94! [2] Aznavour spent 85 years on
stage.

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/01/charles-
aznavo...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/01/charles-aznavour-
french-singer-dies-aged-94)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Aznavour](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Aznavour)

